# Looking For Vacation Destination Where I Can Ride and Kids Can Play



## ExtraSlow (Jul 7, 2004)

I would appreciate any suggestions you all might have for places to vacation along the east coast where I can balance riding my bike with kid-friendly activities. 

My family has vacationed on Cape Cod the past few years, and it has offered us a nice range of activities to choose from, but I'm tired of the bike trail and itching to try someplace else in the Northeast/Mid-Atlantic area.

Thanks for any thoughts you all might have!


----------



## lstocks (Apr 9, 2002)

*Mid Atlantic Vacations*

One place I might suggest is Wintergreen in the Blue Ridge Mtns of Virginia. I own a condo there, and usually take my bike when we go as a family. The Blue Ridge Parkway is 10 minutes away, and offers superb riding with gentle grades. There are also lightly-travelled country roads with and without climbing. The kids can choose from pools, golf, horseback riding, tennis, supervised camp activities, mountain biking, paintball, bungee trampolines, rock wall climbing, etc. Let me know if you want more info


----------



## TRACKMAN (Jun 8, 2006)

A little farther south and you can ride all day without geting bored or bonking
on crazy climbs: O B X a.k.a. Outer Banks North Carolina.
Very flat, plenty to see.
I do a annual double century with some friends and die hard locals the length of route12. 
I have a house in Corolla, Currituck county the north end: 
( right up against Virginia)

We leave from lighthouse and ride to Ocracoke Island Island the southern end
of the island string.

The bridges can freak some peoples out so if you are not inclined 
to ride over these you can still get lots of good shorter ones in.

Lots to see, plenty for family: Wright Memorial, Roanoke Island and lost colony, really nice
aquarium, Lighthouse tours wild ponies. Oh yeah BEACHES lots of beaches.
Swim with the dolphins oh my....


----------



## mikereyno (Apr 9, 2004)

I second the Outer Banks! Spent two weeks in Duck last August and I did rides in both directions in the morning and by the time I got back I would take a quick dip in the hot tub and then join the family up on the beach.


----------



## Bad Link (Apr 22, 2006)

lstocks said:


> One place I might suggest is Wintergreen in the Blue Ridge Mtns of Virginia. I own a condo there, and usually take my bike when we go as a family. The Blue Ridge Parkway is 10 minutes away, and offers superb riding with gentle grades. There are also lightly-travelled country roads with and without climbing. The kids can choose from pools, golf, horseback riding, tennis, supervised camp activities, mountain biking, paintball, bungee trampolines, rock wall climbing, etc. Let me know if you want more info



Could not agree more. I get down there once a year. The Blue Ridge Parkway and Skyline drive are amazing. Reeds Gap, OUCH> The Peaks of Otter Lodge is a nice romantic getaway if you need a weekend away from the kids. Good luck.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

You might consider the DE beaches but i doubt hardly at this time of year you would find anything available most palces rent out 6-8 months in advance. The riding is flat but RT 1 the road that runs north south along the coast line from Dewey beach DE to Ocean CIty MD line is flat, straight, bike friendly and has all sorts of level riders on it. Saturday and Sunday it's like the tour out there. Cycling is alive and vibrant in DE on the weekends when you see this. Here is the run down in Delaware, Rehoboth, very nice, heavy gay influence, great shops and restaurants, small boardwalk, rides, arcades, Dewey Beach, its like Srping Break EVERY night, great to ride through on the weekend mornings and watch everyone scurry home after waking in someone else's house. Bethany Beach, very nice, family oriented old beach town charm, Fenwick Island the same way. DE gets knocked for a lot of things but man our beaches are the best. Good Luck. We actaully go away from the beach and are looking at maybe doing the Blue Rdige Parkway. ANybody have any lodging suggestions in addition to the above i would appreciate.


----------

